# Please help with my living room!!



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

A shot from the other wall in the direction where you're standing now will help.

Room design has to take into account ALL the walls and All the Windows and All the Doors

Traffic and Function are the two biggest role players in this process.
The Look will come from the function.


----------



## flashy09 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks here are some more views.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

One more piece of info please
Approximate room size 

thanks


----------



## flashy09 (Jan 25, 2011)

32 feet by 13 feet. 13 feet is from wall where couch is against to next wall


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks I'll be right back
Meanwhile clean the place up a bit, will ya?:laughing:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

I did a quick scale drawing with some post a note furniture
This is a good exercise to look for the criteria that makes a room work well

Traffic
Function
Conversation

I posted these to give you a couple of ideas

This is from your photo










I think the big couches give a feeling of permanent fixtures so you're "locked" into that arrangement.
The chair should be movable so you can mix it up and position it in different ways that fit the situation needed at the time.




























And then....thinking outside the box










Hope this helps


----------



## flashy09 (Jan 25, 2011)

WOW!!! I can't thank you enough! So many ideas!! I am faking the flu to my husband so I can play around with the room all day. Do you think I should remove a couch? Should I lighten the walls? What color rug/pillows/couch throws - basically what should my accent color be? Thanks again so so so much!

I will push those couches away from the fireplace a bit, i was very rushed!


----------



## ColorMyWorld (Oct 2, 2009)

What a lovely room and furniture! You have so much to work with. The first idea that popped into my head was to put the couches facing each other just as you have above. But with the room being so wide, I’d probably break it up and have a sitting area and TV viewing area. 

Do you have a separate dining room? 

Also, how is the TV above the fireplace working for you? I know a lot of people like to put them there. Personally, I don't like looking up that high to see the TV and prefer to put decorative items on/above a mantel for a "wow" factor.


----------



## flashy09 (Jan 25, 2011)

ColorMyWorld said:


> What a lovely room and furniture! You have so much to work with. The first idea that popped into my head was to put the couches facing each other just as you have above. But with the room being so wide, I’d probably break it up and have a sitting area and TV viewing area.
> 
> Do you have a separate dining room?
> 
> Also, how is the TV above the fireplace working for you? I know a lot of people like to put them there. Personally, I don't like looking up that high to see the TV and prefer to put decorative items on/above a mantel for a "wow" factor.



Hi, thanks so much! Do you think I should leave both couches in the room? I do have a separate dining room. I agree about the tv and am going to buy a stand to put it and the DVD/cable box on (probably go where the end table is now).


----------



## ColorMyWorld (Oct 2, 2009)

Yes, I think you can leave both couches in the room. I was thinking about maybe having a TV area and then a separate sitting area facing the fireplace. And both couches could be used in the TV area, or use one couch in the sitting area and one in the TV area.

Is the fireplace centered on the 32 foot wall? 


This website has a fun tool where you can play with different arrangements:
http://www.bassettfurniture.com/tools/room-planner.asp


----------



## flashy09 (Jan 25, 2011)

Yes the fireplace is centered. If I remove a couch and move the other to face the fireplace with chairs or loveseat on either side, where does a rug go and how big? If I leave the couches facing each other how big for the rug....coming out at the other side of the couch or just in between them?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 27, 2011)

hi. I'm new here .. I'm intrigued by the possibilities and the wonderful ideas/drawings that have been provided. 

I think the two couches look very nice there. I was wondering about adding a little private seating area (2 chairs and a table) at the window "to the left"? That could give a little quiet reading area, or spot for a cup of tea for two.. 

Also, do you generally have a lot of people in this room? Maybe the "outside the box" drawing would be a good idea if there's only a couple of you to watch TV and sit by the fire and leave the couch/corner area for when you have more people or want to lounge? 

Just thought - no expertise in room arrangements.


----------



## flashy09 (Jan 25, 2011)

Made some changes...pillows, lamp, end table moved, tv on stand. Now i just need a rug and curtains. I am still not sure about couches, but think it's a little better!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 27, 2011)

doesn't that look LOVELY.
the lighting really adds a beautiful warmth to the room


----------



## flashy09 (Jan 25, 2011)

Here is a link to my shopping card at Overstock, any of those rugs work? http://www.overstock.com/cart?addid...51=&BUY.x=58&BUY.y=8&BUY=Add+to+Shopping+Cart


----------

